# Little Girls and Their Roaches



## Tom (Feb 6, 2010)

This is Ava with one of her peppered roaches from South America.
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4066/4335818208_235bbfaf13_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4335072705_1f8d788f81_b.jpg


----------



## Isa (Feb 6, 2010)

Really cute pics  Adorable!


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 6, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!
What is that? Is it just a really big cockroach?

xx


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Feb 6, 2010)

The first picture perfectly expresses my sentiments on this subject!! (very adorable)
Do you raise them?


----------



## Tom (Feb 6, 2010)

Kymiie said:


> OH MY GOSH!
> What is that? Is it just a really big cockroach?
> 
> xx



Yes. Its an exotic, tropical, non-invasive, non-pest species of roach. Its kind of like a tarantula pet. Nobody wants a million spiders running loose all over their house, but lots of people like to keep a giant, exotic tarantula in a container of some sort as a pet. This is no different. Just a different kind of bug.

We have 16 different species and Ava loves them all. I can't wait until she's old enough to have show and tell at school!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2010)

I *LOVE* that first picture!! It depicts exactly how I feel about that big ugly bug!!


----------



## terracolson (Feb 6, 2010)

i love her expression! arrrrr


----------



## Tom (Feb 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I *LOVE* that first picture!! It depicts exactly how I feel about that big ugly bug!!



Yvonne, if I'm ever lucky enough to bring the family up to meet you and visit, I promise to leave all the roaches at home.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 6, 2010)

It looks so friendly. That's so neat


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful little girls!


----------



## jblayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Great pics! I still want a harlequin. lol


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 6, 2010)

What is it about cockroaches that triggers my deepest primeval reflex to "fight or flight?" 

Roaches, spiders and wild snakes do this to me. I know it can be overcome with time and determination because I used to react that way to rats...till I started dating my husband and he had a pet rat. 

Ava is, as always, totally captivating.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 6, 2010)

I am so impressed that such a young girl has the composure to act correctly handling bugs like that. Most little girls her age would be running screaming...


----------



## kimmikins (Feb 7, 2010)

grrrooooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :0 xx


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 7, 2010)

That's awesome!! The roaches are very cool and your daughter is adorable!


----------



## terryo (Feb 7, 2010)

You daughter is beautiful. Your roach....that's another story. I guess I shouldn't talk because we've had every thing here except maybe a roach. It does have beautiful markings.


----------



## chadk (Feb 10, 2010)

Great pics! Funny how some kids are wired to fear bugs at a young age, and others are just naturally curious and want hold things like that. We had a 6yr foster girl who was just thrilled with my Dubia Roaches (another tropical roach) that I raise as feeders for all my lizards. She had no problem holding them. And always wanted to reach in and pick one up to name it and play with it... I sitll hate holding them in my hand and only use feeding tongs with them...


----------



## Tom (Feb 11, 2010)

chadk said:


> Great pics! Funny how some kids are wired to fear bugs at a young age, and others are just naturally curious and want hold things like that. We had a 6yr foster girl who was just thrilled with my Dubia Roaches (another tropical roach) that I raise as feeders for all my lizards. She had no problem holding them. And always wanted to reach in and pick one up to name it and play with it... I sitll hate holding them in my hand and only use feeding tongs with them...



Tongs?! And you admit this in public?


----------

